# اريد احسن كتب عن اللحام , انواعه , طرقه وحساباته



## Syrian VIP (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

اريد احسن كتب عن اللحام , انواعه , طرقه وحساباته 


وشكرا مقدما


----------



## enmfg (15 فبراير 2008)

http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/welding_technology.html


----------



## سامح حسون (15 فبراير 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80646.html


----------



## casper_13_96 (17 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
سوف اقوم بوضع عدد من المراجع فى موضوع جديد خلال هذا الاسبوع
و انشاء الله سوف تستفيد


----------



## Syrian VIP (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للجميع

سلام


----------



## ben darwesh (3 يونيو 2010)

اريد معلومات في هندسة اللحام


----------



## ben darwesh (3 يونيو 2010)

اهلا بالجمبع:28::56:


----------



## welding engineer (22 يناير 2011)

thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## jacque (4 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## osama20100 (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا فنى لحام بس اريد احدث التقنيات فى اللحام ويبقى انتم مشكورين


----------

